
Ask HN: Spot SpaceX Starlink Tail - maremmano
I can&#x27;t wait to see the tail pass over the roof of my house (Italy). Does anyone already have a ready app? (input: coordinates - output: visibility date and time)
======
privong
From a reddit thread[0], there are preliminary TLE data here[1] and you can
enter that into gpredict[2] to show when you might be able to see a pass.

Edit: I wasn't able to easily find newer TLEs from the NORAD database, and I
don't know how off the preliminary TLEs from [1] might be.

Edit2: Updated TLEs are in a later email on satobs: [3].

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SpaceXLounge/comments/bslrii/will_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SpaceXLounge/comments/bslrii/will_starlink_satellites_be_visible_to_the_naked/)

[1]
[http://www.satobs.org/seesat/May-2019/0193.html](http://www.satobs.org/seesat/May-2019/0193.html)

[2] [http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/](http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/)

[3]
[http://www.satobs.org/seesat/May-2019/0207.html](http://www.satobs.org/seesat/May-2019/0207.html)

~~~
maremmano
brilliant! and thank you very much!

